
Rawgig – your personal music magazine - ritari
http://rawgig.com/
======
ritari
New app in town! We just launched, would be great to have your feedback on it.

In a snap:

Rawgig collects news from hundreds of the best music magazines in the world to
give you a curated digest that suits your tastes. Even better, the tickets
from the major tickets sellers in Europe are all available to buy in one
click.

You can stop drowning in zillions of websites.

Download Rawgig and discover everything you like to know about your favourite
bands:

• Effortlessly, get your personalised news feed: just what interests you, no
time wasted • Get the most interesting articles from the best blogs and
websites in the world • No missing out: always know what music events happen
in your city in the next 7 days • Book every ticket instantly • Update your
artists list to get new news and events • Share what excites you with your
friends

